# Visitors & Residents



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

A bunch of photo's I shot over the weekend of new, old and visiting.

Female A. laevis that just shed









Two tone Squam









The A. ceratophora mom just shed and looks happy about being out for a photo









Thee most beautiful Puff Adder I have ever seen









Cute Baby Wagler, Just visiting









Trim-Trig, Just visiting

















Grand kids, just visiting. These are the first (that I know of) CB C. insularis in the USA, I provided the parents, mothernature did the rest.


----------



## MrKing (Mar 15, 2007)

Nice Pictures, I love the color of the wagler :mf_dribble:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

Wonderful pics and brilliant snakes :no1: 

I agree that puff adder is Gorgeous:flrt:


----------



## fastbaz (Aug 12, 2007)

good photos al, i like the puff adder photo the best its got very unusual markings....


----------



## lentaylor (Jan 7, 2008)

i love the look of the Two tone Squam:no1:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

very nice al do you know the original locality the puff adder came from?


----------



## t-bo (Jan 26, 2005)

Stunning pictures as always


----------



## Scales and Fangs (Mar 22, 2007)

i'm i love :mf_dribble:


----------



## Rick (Aug 15, 2007)

Great picks AL 



Rick


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Very beautiful. Are they all tame and good to free handle ?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Sure :crazy: I wear them around like a necklace all the time.:roll:


----------

